# Ted Vande Woude?



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone know Ted Vande Woude? I'm looking at buying a Malinois from him, and would like to know if any of you have got to deal with him. 

His website: 

http://www.qck9.com/4436.html


Thanks.


----------

